
Six myths about blockchain and Bitcoin: Debunking the effectiveness of the tech - sidcool
https://out.reddit.com/t3_7lybq7?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.kaspersky.com%2Fblog%2Fbitcoin-blockchain-issues%2F18019%2F&token=AQAAlxJBWtB7EuEvOtrjVTEy4Vu6rAayx1sjLg2uG8n4brQVwIa7&app_name=news.ycombinator.com
======
gjvc
Working link here [https://www.kaspersky.com/blog/bitcoin-blockchain-
issues/180...](https://www.kaspersky.com/blog/bitcoin-blockchain-
issues/18019/)

------
jokoon
Quite strong arguments.

I wonder why the entire history must be saved. 1 year or a finite amount of
transactions should be enough as a requirement... I guess.

